# sshfs autostart



## kr651129 (Aug 5, 2012)

I wrote a bash script to mount my home FreeBSD server


```
#!/usr/local/bin/bash
sshfs kclark@192.168.15.206:/usr/home/kclark /mnt/server -o idmap=user -o allow
_other
```

When it's run I'm prompted for my password but here's my question.  How do I edit the script so I'm not prompted for the password so it can be ran at startup and ready to roll when xfce is loaded?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 5, 2012)

kr651129 said:
			
		

> I wrote a bash script to mount my home FreeBSD server
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Simple. You just need to set up proper ssh key-based authorization.
SSH needs to connect to server using ssh private key. You probably need to store this in ~/root/.ssh/ if you want to auto connect.

My question: Why do you use /usr/local/bin/bash and not /bin/sh?


P.S.
Private ssh key must also be saved without password.


----------



## kr651129 (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome, that did the trick.  Thank you!  I used that because it's what was returned when I did 


```
$ which bash
```

I'm going to have my script auto run using xfce's settings, but if I wanted to add it via /etc/rc.conf what would be the proper way to do this?


----------

